# Embossed Warwick Club Ginger Ale Bottle



## msleonas (Jul 12, 2011)

Any comments or helpful information welcome. Thanks


----------



## msleonas (Jul 12, 2011)

Another picture.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 12, 2011)

Bottom of the bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello again, Ms. Leona,






 "Word Mark WARWICK CLUB IT SINGS IN THE GLASS  (EXPIRED)  GINGER ALE. FIRST USE: 1930. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 1930  Filing Date May 26, 1932  Registration Date September 13, 1932 Owner (REGISTRANT) WARWICK CLUB GINGER ALE CO., INC., THE CORPORATION RHODE ISLAND NO. 108 POND STREET WEST WARWICK RHODE ISLAND" From.

 Yours appears as if it were made by the Reed Glass Co.

 "R in a triangle........Reed Glass Company, Rochester, NY (1927-1956). See Reed.

 Reed...................F.E.Reed Glass Company (or Reed Glass Company), Rochester, NY (c.1899-1956). See Rochester Glass Works.

 Rochester Glass Wks.............Rochester Glass Works, Rochester, NY. (1862-1908). Alice Creswick in The Fruit Jar Works (1995:273) shows this chronology for the Rochester Glass Works and succeeding firms, evidently from city directory listings researched by either herself or Dick Roller: Rochester Glass Works (1862-1881); Kelley & Co. (1882-1885); Kelley, Reed & Co. (1886-1887); Eugene Reed & Co. (1888-1889); E. P. Reed & Co. (1890-1894); Rochester Glass Works (1895-1898); F. E. Reed Glass Company/Works (1899-1900); Rochester Glass Works (1901-1908); F. E. Reed & Co. (or F.E.Reed Glass Co.) (1909-1927); Reed Glass Co. (1927-1946); and Reed Glass Co., Inc. (1947-1956). Several marks were used at various times by this factory, and the exact period of time during which each mark was used is not completely certain at this time. Known marks include "Reed", "F.E.R.", "F.E.R.G.Co." "R in a triangle", and "Rochester Glass Wks". Some bottles are known with the marking "Rochester NY Glass Works" embossed in a circle on the base. The full factory name could conceivably have been embossed on bottles dating from anytime within the 1862-1908 timeframe." From.

 There's a few Rhode Islanders kicking around here somewhere that can offer you further information.




From.


----------



## splante (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi leona  glad you signed up and welcome.
  A lot of knowledge here on this site , you can research some of the bottles you have been finding
  surfecerone nailed it above good infomation, however trying to find info on Warwick club co has been a task I even went to the historical society and struck out. I know the factory used to be in the same mill complex as the old riverdale roller rink that use to be in westwarwick not sure what year it folded
 I believe your bottle to be one of the early ones 1930 to 36 or so, Its listed and pictured
 at the little rhody bottle club site as 1538 the picture matches yours but no date or info on value..if interested in selling let me know Ill try to make what I think is a fair offer.or email lilrhodybottle club and see if they have a guess on the value
 If your looking to sell what you find research here and other links first, if you get into being a collector also becareful very addictive.
 later
 steve


----------



## msleonas (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Steve,

 Thanks for everything. I think I will do some more research first. Also, I found a River Point bottle from RI. Unfortunately the top has a good sized chip. I don't think I will collect them. I think I would like to learn a bit more and make a little money here and there.


----------



## splante (Jul 13, 2011)

your welcome, funny how it worked out that we live within a block of each other . If you ever need help or a digging partner let me know, I will do the same. You might want to look at this forum I started a few months ago A lot of good suggestions and tips came out of it. Like digging equipment, safety ect
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-410272/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 14, 2011)

A nice soda but pretty common.  Those ginger ale bottle and Warwick Bottling Works soda bottles are some of the most common front embossed RI sodas.  I have 13 different embossed bottles from them, the newer ginger ales have 8 sides like the picture that surfaceone posted.  A bottle like that is always a good sign that there are more sodas and milks to be found.


----------



## splante (Jul 14, 2011)

leona
 here is another website that i learned about from this one it can help you get in the ball park on dating some bottles
 http://myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html


----------



## splante (Jul 14, 2011)

and another
 http://www.antiquemedicines.com/bottletypes/bottletypes.htm


----------



## splante (Jul 15, 2011)

and another


----------



## axle98 (Nov 3, 2012)

FYI - this bottle would have had a paper label around the bottom section - my guess is 1920's-30's


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 3, 2012)

Variation / Warwick *Bottling Works* / W.B.W. / Arctic, Rhode Island / Aqua / No other Info


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 4, 2012)

Bob, I have 17 different Warwick Bottling Works bottles, 7 different embossed Warwick Clubs, and 5 Warwick Club ACLs.  They are some of the most common RI soda bottles, but it's always fun to find new varieties.

 One of my rarest ones is an example in a dark green aqua.  Looks better in person.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 4, 2012)

RIB ~

 You should post all 29 of your bottles and perhaps group them accordingly. It might be the first time that many were seen in one place at one time and benefit collectors.

 By the way, the Crown finish/closure on the bottle you last posted is unique. Notice how the reinforcing ring is flatter and slopes at an unusual angle. That could be a study unto itself. Is that particular bottle machine made or blown in a mold (BIM) ?

 Bob

 Here's a cropped picture of your closure to illustrate it's uniqueness ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 4, 2012)

And here's a typical Crown closure featuring a rounded reinforcing ring ...


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't have pictures of all of them, and since most are in storage it would be impractical to assemble them until I have a place to display them.  I do have a catalog system however, which I can post on here.  It's not as good as pictures but should get the ball rolling.  Sorry for the style, it was in cells.

 Unlisted
 #3074	WARWICK / BOTTLING WKâ€™S/ ARCTIC/ R.I. (in slugplate)
                REGISTERED (front shoulder)
                Crown top, long sloping shoulders
                Clear
                9-1/8â€


 Unlisted?
 #867
 WARWICK / BOTTLING WKS. / ARCTIC / R.I. 
 REGISTERED (front shoulder)
 blob top, long sloping shoulders 
 clear
 9-1/2â€ (listed at 9â€)
 Mine appears to have no slugplate, similar to RI-1587

 RI-1588
 #2434	
 WARWICK BOTTLING WORKS / ARCTIC, R.I. (in slugplate) 
 REGISTERED (front shoulder)
 TBNTBS (front heel)
 blob top
 clear
 9-1/4â€


 RI-1589
 #3024
 WARWICK BOTTLING WORKS / ARCTIC. R.I. (in slugplate) (period after Arctic)
 REGISTERED (front shoulder)
 ABM crown top (possibly a BIM version exists?)
 clear
 8-3/4â€

 Unlisted
 #2831	
 WARWICK BOTTLING WORKS/ W.B.W./ ARCTIC, R.I. (no slug plate)
 Machine made crown top
 Lt. aqua
 8-3/4â€

 Unlisted 
 #3301	
 WARWICK BOTTLING WORKS/ W.B.W./ ARCTIC, R.I. (in slugplate)
               CONTENTS 1 PINT 12 FL. OZ. (arched down below slugplate)
               REGISTERED (front heel)
               ABM crown top
               Clear
               11-3/4â€

 RI-1591
 #3033	
 WARWICK BOTTLING WORKS / W.B.W. / ARCTIC, R.I. (center) (no slugplate)
 7 Â½ FLUID OUNCES (front heel) 
 machine made crown top
 very light aqua
 8-3/4â€ (listed at 8-1/2â€)

 RI-1592
 #442	
 WARWICK BOTTLING WORKS / W.B.W. / ARCTIC, R.I. (in slugplate) 
 REGISTERED (front shoulder)
 CONTENTS 7 Â½ FL. OZ. (front heel)
 machine made crown top
 clear
 8-3/4â€

 Unlisted
 #442?	
 WARWICK BOTTLING WORKS / W.B.W. / ARCTIC R.I. (in slugplate) (no comma)
 REGISTERED (front shoulder)
 CONTENTS/ 7 Â½ FL. OZ. (front heel)
 machine made crown top
 clear
 8-3/4â€

 RI-1592.1 
 #597 (includes some varieties)
 #3446 clear	
 WARWICK BOTTLING WORKS (arched up) / W.B.W. / ARCTIC, R.I. (arched down) (all in slugplate) 
 REGISTERED (arched up) (front shoulder)
 CONTENTS / 7 Â½ FL. OZ. (front heel)
 machine made crown top
 aqua
 8-3/4â€

 Clear (unlisted color)
 8-3/4â€


 RI-1593
 #597 (pic)
 #3261 (green)	
 WARWICK BOTTLING WORKS / W.B.W. / ARCTIC, R.I. (in slugplate) 
 REGISTERED (front shoulder)
 7 Â½ FL. OZ (front heel)
 machine made crown top
 deep aqua
 8-3/4â€

 Green aqua
 8-3/4â€


 Unlisted
 #597	
 WARWICK BOTTLINC WORKS/ W.B.W./ ARCTIC, R.I. (in slugplate) (error, C not G in bottling)
               REGISTERED (front shoulder)
               7 Â½ FL. OZ. (front heel)
               Deep aqua
               8-7/8â€
              ABM crown top

 RI-1594 
 #2578	
 star WARWICK BOTTLING WORKS star (arched up) / W.B.W. / ARCTIC, R.I. (arched down) (in slugplate) 
 REGISTERED (arched up) (front shoulder)
 8 FLUID OUNCES (lower front)
 machine made crown top
 light aqua
 8-3/4â€

 Unlisted
 #2711	
 WARWICK / BOTTLING WORKS (front just below shoulder)
 ARCTIC, R.I. (reverse just below shoulder) 
 CONTENTS 6 Â½ FL. OZ. (front heel)
 machine made crown top
 8 sunken panels on body, 8 draped raised panels on shoulder 
 Clear
 7-3/4â€
 Identical to RI-1595, only 6-1/2oz., not 7oz.


 RI-1595
 #2794 clear
 #3326 green	
 WARWICK / BOTTLING WORKS (front just below shoulder)
 ARCTIC, R.I. (reverse just below shoulder) 
 CONTENTS 7 FL. OZ. (rear heel)
 machine made crown top
 8 sunken panels on body, 8 draped raised panels on shoulder 
 clear
 7-5/8â€

 Green (unlisted color)
 7-3/4â€
 Online error states Contents is on front heel


 RI-1596
 Unl color
 #429 green	
 W.B.W. / ARCTIC, R.I. (front shoulder)
 W. B. W (base)
 machine made crown top
 green
 8.75â€ (listed at 10â€)

             Aqua
             10â€


 RI-1597
 #2487	
 W.B.W. / ARCTIC, R.I. (front shoulder)
 W. B. W (base)
 28 FL. OZ. (reverse heel)
 machine made crown top
 clear
 11-5/8â€


 ACL
 #2	
 WARWICK CLUB BEVERAGES/ IT SINGS IN THE GLASS/ WEST WARWICK, R.I.
 Clear
 7.5â€
 ABM crown top
 Indented neck and body, simple design

 ACL
 #3096	
 WARWICK CLUB BEVERAGES/ IT SINGS IN THE GLASS/ WEST WARWICK, R.I.
 Clear
 7/3/4â€
 ABM crown top
 Swirled ribs on shoulder
 Red, white, and yellow ACL

 ACL
 #687	
 WARWICK CLUB/ CLUB SODA/ IT SINGS IN THE GLASS/ WEST WARWICK, R.I.
 Clear
 8â€
 ABM crown top

 ACL
 #583	
 WARWICK CLUB/ CLUB SODA/ SUPER CARBONATED/ WEST WARWICK, R.I.
 Clear
 8â€
 ABM crown top


 RI-1598
 #232	WARWICK CLUB (arched up) / GINGER ALE CO. (arched down) (all in slugplate) 
 REGISTERED (arched up) (front shoulder)
 CONTENTS / 7 Â½ FL. OZ. (front heel ) 
 W.C. CO. base)
 machine made crown top
 clear
 8-3/4â€

 Unlisted 
 #849
 #1157 green	
 WARWICK CLUB (front shoulder)
 GINGER ALE CO. (reverse shoulder) 
 CONTENTS 7 FL. OZ. (reverse heel) 
 W.C. CO. (base)
 8 recessed panels on body, 8 recessed panels on shoulder 
 machine made crown top
                clear
                7.75â€

               Green
               7.75â€


 Unlisted
 #2912	
 WARWICK CLUB/ GINGER ALE CO. (around shoulder)
               CONTENTS 16 FL. OZS. (rear heel)
               W.C. CO. (base)
               Machine made crown top
               Green
               10â€

 RI-1600
 #2346	
 WARWICK CLUB GINGER ALE CO. W. WARWICK, R.I. REG. 12 FL. OZ. (all on base)
 machine made crown top
 clear
 9-1/2â€
 Unlisted 
 #2784	WARWICK CLUB GINGER ALE CO./ CONTENTS 32 FL. OZ. (embossed around heel)
               W.C.CO. (base)
               ABM crown top
               Clear
               11-1/2â€
 Entire body stippled


 Unlisted
 #1483
 #2611 label
 WARWICK CLUB (front shoulder)
               WEST WARWICK, R.I. (front heel)
               GINGER ALE CO. (reverse shoulder)
               CONTENTS ONE FULL QUART (reverse heel)
               WCGA (base)
               8 recessed panels on body, 8 recessed panels on shoulder 
               Machine made crown top
               Clear
               11-3/4â€


 Unlisted 
 Diff. base embossing
 #312	
 WARWICK CLUB (front shoulder)
 GINGER ALE CO. (reverse shoulder) 
 CONTENTS 32 FL. OZ. (reverse heel) 
 WARWICK CLUB GINGER ALE CO./ WEST WARWICK, R.I. (base)
 8 recessed panels on body, 8 recessed paels on shoulder 
 machine made crown top
 clear
 11-3/8â€


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 4, 2012)

RBI ~

 No apologies necessary. That's likely the most comprehensive listing of Warwick bottles ever posted, and one that Rhode Island collectors are sure to appreciate. Good job!

 And if/when you do get around to posting the pictures, then you will receive two gold stars ... [sm=thumbup1.gif]

 Thanks. 

 Bob


----------

